# wrist watch band flashlight



## houtex (Oct 1, 2012)

I wear one of these on my watch at work

http://www.countycomm.com/acusoled.html

I work night shift and I use it mostly when handcuffing or un-cuffing (sp).

the things is, it has come off twice already, kinda rubs my wrist wrong sometimes, and has gotten hung up on things.

anybody make something similar? anybody wanna try?

I like that it can be positioned and I like the on/off switch. Just wish it could hold on better and be a bit more low profile.


----------



## Gregozedobe (Oct 1, 2012)

Have you looked at a Photon Freedom Micro ? You could sew the necklace holder onto the band of your wristwatch, then clip the PFM into the holder. I just measured mine to be about 11mm thick (including holder).

Or if you wanted a simple on/off version the Photon micro-light II Pro might suit you better. I suggest the covert nose versions may help reduce dazzle when using it.


----------



## climberkid (Oct 1, 2012)

hehe...or the wristwatch light that surefire is developing. doesnt help you now, but something to get excited for!

any one of those small lights county comm sells may be able to clip easily to your uniform either between buttons, on the collar, or even on your sleeve (if you are wearing long sleeves)


----------

